# Day old chick vent issue



## NWbackyard (Apr 2, 2020)

Hello,
Just picked up three chicks. Didn't notice until I got them home but one has a pasty butt and a throbbing petrusion from the vent area. I am not sure if anything can be done about this or how to help the poor baby. Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rinse if off with warm water, see if you can get a better look. I hate to think that's a prolapse in one so young but it might be. If it was constipated or the vent was blocked with feces it might be.


----------



## NWbackyard (Apr 2, 2020)

Here is a better picture


----------



## NWbackyard (Apr 2, 2020)

Poor thing I'm not sure if there's anything I can do!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now that it's clean it's still hard to tell but that might be the umbilicus. Some of them are pretty pronounced. Just treat it the same as the others. As young as it is you're right, there's not much that can be done at that young age.


----------



## NWbackyard (Apr 2, 2020)

Thank you for your help !


----------

